# What are your top 10 ducks you wana shoot?



## Hunter22 (Dec 18, 2011)

Mine are: 

1. Pintail
2. Canvasback
3. Wigeon
4. Black Duck 
5.Bufflehead
6. Blue Wing Teal
7. Cinnamon Teal
8. Scaup
9. Goldeneye
10. Mallard


----------



## Jaker (Dec 18, 2011)

cinnamen teal, and all the sea ducks except for old squaw.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 18, 2011)

1- canvasback
2-Black
3-Pintail
4-Bluewing teal
5-Greenwing drake
6-Cinamon teal
7-Greater scaup
8-any whistling duck
9-Any seaduck
10- see number 9.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 18, 2011)

1- Pintail
2- Can
3- Storm widgon
4- Black duck
5- King Eider 
6- Redhead
7- Goldeneye
8- Harlequin
9- Mallard
10- greenwing


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 18, 2011)

hoytslanger87 said:


> 1- Pintail
> 2- Can
> 3- Storm widgon
> 4- Black duck
> ...



Hahaha good luck on #8


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 19, 2011)

Can
Cinnamon teal
Speck
Buffle


I have killed shovlers and pintail that's way they aren't on the list but I would like to get some pretty enough for the wall


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hunter22 said:


> Hahaha good luck on #8



This is where I would love to go get one.

www.alaskaduckhuntingguides.com


----------



## tpj070 (Dec 19, 2011)

Cinnamon Teal
Pintail


----------



## SigEp614 (Dec 19, 2011)

pintail
redhead
canvasback


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 20, 2011)

seems like everyone is after pretty much the same bird!


----------



## turkeys101 (Dec 20, 2011)

i dont see what is so great about a canvasback to you people...


----------



## Silver Bullet (Dec 20, 2011)

Can
Redhead
Bluebill
Goldeneye
Old Squaw

This would mostly finish off my list, I think.  If anyone wants to go, I'll donate gas money, bring breakfast, and agree to be blindfolded to and from the spot.
SB


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 20, 2011)

Can
Pintail
Black Duck
Mallard
Mottled Duck
Bufflehead
Goldeneye
Cinammon Teal
Eurasian Wigeon 
South American Shoveler
White Cheeked Pintail
Any Scoter or Eider
Black bellied Whistling Duck
Fulvous Whistling Duck


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 20, 2011)

*King of Ducks maybe...*



turkeys101 said:


> i dont see what is so great about a canvasback to you people...



Well maybe its because its a big stong bird, that has seen decreasing numbers and rare for us here in GA. Or maybe its because when cans want to decoy they dive bomb spreads, or maybe its just because bull cans are one of the prettiest birds out there. 

Just my guess though


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 20, 2011)

1-9: Hooded Merganser
10: Anything but a wood duck


----------



## The Fever (Dec 20, 2011)

Only other three I am after are mallard, widgeon, blue wing teal


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 20, 2011)

ThunderRoad said:


> Well maybe its because its a big stong bird, that has seen decreasing numbers and rare for us here in GA. Or maybe its because when cans want to decoy they dive bomb spreads, or maybe its just because bull cans are one of the prettiest birds out there.
> 
> Just my guess though



Agreed, When they decoy its a sight to see and they are a great looking bird!


----------



## 4Scott4 (Dec 20, 2011)

JHannah92 said:


> 1-9: Hooded Merganser
> 10: Anything but a wood duck



drop me off at your wood duck hole then! its on my list :jump:


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 20, 2011)

JHannah92 said:


> 1-9: Hooded Merganser
> 10: Anything but a wood duck



I shot 2 hoodys last yr in one of our woody holes. I had no idea what they were until they circled about 5 times and came into range  I shot 2 and my dad missed the 3rd one. I was surprised to see em too. The drake is gettin mounted as we speak


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 20, 2011)

Eared Grebe, Harlequin, black duck, golden eye, cinnamon teal, bufflehead, ruddy duck, canvasback, red head, Aflac duck


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 20, 2011)

trophyslayer said:


> Eared Grebe, Harlequin, black duck, golden eye, cinnamon teal, bufflehead, ruddy duck, canvasback, red head, Aflac duck



Where do Harlequins live? There are beautiful bird!


----------



## brobi9 (Dec 21, 2011)

1->10..Any one that flies and lands in water


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 21, 2011)

Really just 5 around here..

1-goldeneye
2-Black
3-Can
4-wigeon
5-bufflehead


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 21, 2011)

wow you guys should get out more...


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 21, 2011)

harlequin dream hunt is in alaska like hoytslinger said. if you like that you will like the eared grebe... and why should we get out more DU hollywood???? you ever kill an aflac marketing mascot


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 22, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> wow you guys should get out more...



Well, I have a job that keeps me tied up on weekends and my 2 days off are not in a row so I havent been able to go duck huntin once this year yet. Second when im not workin I go out n fish on my days off or at night when I get off work thank you.


----------



## fredw (Dec 22, 2011)

Just one....a drake canvasback for the wall.  One of these days.....


----------



## turkeys101 (Dec 22, 2011)

1.drake sawbill
2.drake gwt
3.drake bwt
4.greenhead
5.drake widgeon
6.drake pintail


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hunter22 said:


> Well, I have a job that keeps me tied up on weekends and my 2 days off are not in a row so I havent been able to go duck huntin once this year yet. Second when im not workin I go out n fish on my days off or at night when I get off work thank you.



Well stop fishing and start hunting and you may knock a few off your list. But you can't kill them fishing.


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 22, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Well stop fishing and start hunting and you may knock a few off your list. But you can't kill them fishing.



Well if I had a duck huntin boat or any boat I could take duck huntin I would but I dont. The only place I can duck hunt right now on our place is still dry but one of our buddies lets us hunt his swamp down in Middle Ga but gettin on work on a Monday night driving 3 hrs down there wake up early huntin most the mornin then hunt the afternoon and head home straight after the hunt is not fun. I did it last year a few times but paying $80 in gas to fill up my truck for that trip kills my paychecks. I need a boat to go out on the lakes around me.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 22, 2011)

If there is a will there is a way.........


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 22, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> If there is a will there is a way.........



Plus the only place I have to hunt unless I find someone to go with for one of the days im off is in that swamp of my buddies. He doesnt want anyone huntin it untill he is done deer huntin he said when I talked to him a month ago so I need to call him tom.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 22, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> If there is a will there is a way.........



Duck killin aint for the weak...


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> Duck killin aint for the weak...



I aint weak, its called a job and trying to get promoted. They have called me in on my days off more than you can imagine.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 22, 2011)

Hunter22 said:


> I aint weak, its called a job and trying to get promoted. They have called me in on my days off more than you can imagine.



Well work and the fact that you said. On your days off you're gonna go fishing will prohibit you from ever killing a duck on your list. Good luck.


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> Well work and the fact that you said. On your days off you're gonna go fishing will prohibit you from ever killing a duck on your list. Good luck.



Yep because I can go fishin anytime I want because the ponds I fish are right next to my house. I have to travel to duck hunt. Also I dont have a boat like some of these people on here have that im hopein to get in the near future so lakes are out of the question.


----------



## brobi9 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hunter22: They're just jealous they don't have a job to worry about that actually has promotions or even job security. Don't worry, I got ya back


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 23, 2011)

brobi9 said:


> Hunter22: They're just jealous they don't have a job to worry about that actually has promotions or even job security. Don't worry, I got ya back



Thanks man. I appreciate it!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 23, 2011)

brobi9 said:


> Hunter22: They're just jealous they don't have a job to worry about that actually has promotions or even job security. Don't worry, I got ya back



Yea that's it...


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 23, 2011)

wow... there was no need for this thread to turn into an argument. Hunter22 would hunt more if he had the means obviously and DUhollywood was obviously just suprised that some of us duck hunters have some of the simplest species on our list. end of story. Everybody hunts different areas and different amounts of times. Goals are individualized. thats why most peoples answers on here are different. now turkey trax i think you were just lookin for a reaction you ole' turkey


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 23, 2011)

trophyslayer said:


> wow... there was no need for this thread to turn into an argument. Hunter22 would hunt more if he had the means obviously and DUhollywood was obviously just suprised that some of us duck hunters have some of the simplest species on our list. end of story. Everybody hunts different areas and different amounts of times. Goals are individualized. thats why most peoples answers on here are different. now turkey trax i think you were just lookin for a reaction you ole' turkey



Thank you that sums it all up!


----------



## fowl life (Dec 23, 2011)

Barrow's Goldeneye
Harlequin
king eider
common eider
All 3 scoters
Oldsquaw
Cinnamon teal
rosy billed pochard
Eurasian wigeon
And some of the south American species of teal and pintails


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya`ll keep at it and see what happens. One way or another, you duckhunters are gonna learn.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 23, 2011)

fowl life said:


> Barrow's Goldeneye
> Harlequin
> king eider
> common eider
> ...



very nice list here... if you ever want to go on a south american hunt i can get you in contact with a client of mine that has an operation run out of argentina down there. You can do a dove/duck package or dove/duck/upland package or just duck if you want. ocean ducks, river ducks, puddle ducks, they have them all down there. they are definitely some of the prettiest ducks in the world.


----------



## fowl life (Dec 23, 2011)

Hunter, I preciate the info. May contact you about that
Thanks bud


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 23, 2011)

he's referring to higher up the page where we got guys buttin heads.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 23, 2011)

trophyslayer said:


> hey trax i think you were just lookin for a reaction you ole' turkey



dont get me involved in y'alls foolishness. all i did was restate what that guy said in his own post. i dont need nico banding me cause ol boy dont get to go duck hunting.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 23, 2011)

fowl life said:


> Barrow's Goldeneye
> Harlequin
> king eider
> common eider
> ...



That would be my list as well...although I have killed 2 of the scoter..


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 23, 2011)

brobi9 said:


> Hunter22: They're just jealous they don't have a job to worry about that actually has promotions or even job security. Don't worry, I got ya back



I'm very Jealous that I am in a situation that doesn't allow me to hunt.....Get real fellar


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2011)

Some of ya`ll can`t afford another infraction. Do ya`ll really want to push your luck?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of ya`ll can`t afford another infraction. Do ya`ll really want to push your luck?



Y'all better heed that warning above.  It's about as simple as it gets.


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 23, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Y'all better heed that warning above.  It's about as simple as it gets.



Can I not start a thread without anyone talking trash in it? Thats all im looking for. I wish you could block people from your threads so they could not comment. Theres an idea!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 23, 2011)

This is america... we have tons of smart butts out there and everyone wants to be better than the other.  Dont worry about it and move on with life.  However, Nic has clearly stated the rules and I know I have made a few post not intending harm but I guess they were not appropriate.  Fellas just post to the original post.


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 23, 2011)

GABASSMAN said:


> This is america... we have tons of smart butts out there and everyone wants to be better than the other.  Dont worry about it and move on with life.  However, Nic has clearly stated the rules and I know I have made a few post not intending harm but I guess they were not appropriate.  Fellas just post to the original post.



Amen! Nice bird in your profile pic man!


----------



## The Fever (Dec 24, 2011)

Hunter22 said:


> Can I not start a thread without anyone talking trash in it? Thats all im looking for. I wish you could block people from your threads so they could not comment. Theres an idea!



Just let it roll off your back...just like in fourth grade when that fat kid always poked fun at you...when you stopped giving them the reaction they wanted they leave...and you actually can block their comments from your own view...Nic and the other mods will do the right thing boss


----------



## thompson_08 (Dec 24, 2011)

Well considering my season so far I would have to say anything but a coot and merganser.


----------



## 3chunter (Dec 27, 2011)

Can
Widgeon
Harliquin
King eider
Drake blue wing
Drake cinnamin
South american pintail
A pinmall(hybrid)
Canada goose
Redhead
I have killed woodies(hundreds),bwt(should have mounted the drake),gwt, pintail(on the wall), bluebill, mallards, black duck, snow goose,ringneck, and shovelers(by the dozen).


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 28, 2011)

got a buffie..now I just need a can,black,goldeneye,and wigeon.


----------



## gordylew (Dec 28, 2011)

canvasback
Redhead
Labrador Duck
Daffy
Donald
Howard the Duck
Rubber
Aflac
Groucho Marx Duck from "you bet Your life"
pull my finger duck


----------

